# hp colour laserjet 4500n



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm trying to fix a printer for someone. Its is a hp colour laserjet 4500n. 2 messages come up, one is "Remove paper" even if there is no jam and the other is "memory shortage". Any Help.

Jimbob


----------



## [tab] (Jun 22, 2004)

You're not going to make a very l337 puta h4x0r if you can't use google 

http://www.health.ufl.edu/itcenter/helpdesk/printers/map_printers.shtml


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 22, 2004)

What is that suppose 2 mean?

Jimbob


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 22, 2004)

I've allready tried actually


----------



## Fure6 (Jul 6, 2004)

Holy crap, that's an $12,000 printer! who are you fixing this for...your school?

have you tried to reset the printer? Wouldn't that erase all the memory so it doens't have a "sortage" anymore? it has a 32MB memory card in it. you can also buy some more memory: http://www.caddemirates.com/netshop/data4050n.htm (bottom of the page)


----------



## ian (Jul 6, 2004)

We have one of those at work.
When all else fails, and the paper jams are cleared, not that it ever jams much, like fure6 said shutting down the power and restarting usually fixes the problem.


----------

